# Yo



## jessc (Nov 4, 2005)

Did you find me yet????


----------



## bdennis5 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Smitty (Nov 5, 2005)

And the next response would be: "TAG YOU'RE IT?"

Smitty


----------



## tactps (Nov 5, 2005)

I thought I was "IT"?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 7, 2005)

I thought IT was NEE?


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 7, 2005)

You said it again! Wait, now I've said it...


(Ni!  )


----------



## milesUK (Nov 8, 2005)

What is it you're all on about?


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 8, 2005)

No, no, you're all behind the times -- *it* is now available at e-bay...


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 8, 2005)

milesUK said:
			
		

> What is it you're all on about?



We are now no longer the Knights who say Ni. We are now the Knights who say..."Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-PTANG-Zoom-Boing-Z'nourrwrmmmm.


----------



## Oorang (Nov 8, 2005)

It's harder to catch it if you don't use gas station bathrooms.


----------



## NateO (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's the users guid to IT:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=154726


----------

